# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  Sortieren über mehrere Sheets

## LowFat

Holla, 

Mein Problem ist, das ich eine Mappe habe mit mehreren Tabellen (Sheets), die jetzt nach dem Datum im ersten Sheet sortiert werden müssen . 
Der Aufbau ist hier zu sehen:




Insgesamt sind es vier Sheets die Wert beinhalten

Weiteres Problem ist das auf jedem Sheet. Hinter der veränderbaren Tabelle 
Kontrolllisten (Validationlist) kommen. Also man kann nicht das ganze Tabellenblatt (Sheet) markieren und sortieren. Da sonst die Kontrollisten gemixt werden  :-( 

Version:  Excel 2003-Edition

Ich hoffe es kennt jemand eine Lösung oder einen Hinweis, wo mit ich mich beschäftigten könnte, um das Problem zu lösen.... 

Am besten wäre eine VBS-Lösung .... aber genug der Ansprüche ;-) 

Vielen Dank im vorraus
Gruss LowFat

----------


## rwgrietveld

Lowfat,

Ich bin ein Holländer darum meine Entschuldigung für meine Deutsch. Bitte fügen Sie Ihre Excel Workbook hinzu

----------


## LowFat

dank u 

für die Antwort/nachfrage. Das Worksheet kann ich leider nicht im Orginal beifügen, ich habe es nach empfunden, um das Problem zu verdeutlichen. Ich hoffe, es ist so weit verständlich.....

Download über Rapidshare 

http://rapidshare.com/files/158979598/TestBook.xls.html

dann Html entfernen.

Vriendelijke groet
LowFat

----------


## rwgrietveld

Lowfat,

warum es nicht möglich die Tabelle in 1 Blatt zum haben und das validatieliste in ein andere. Das macht alles sehr einfag.

----------


## rwgrietveld

Benutzen sie die anlage. Drucken sie die commandButton.

----------


## LowFat

hartelijk dank für die Lösung, leider konnte ich mich gestern nicht mehr melden.

Die Lösung mit der Zusammführung der Validationlisten auf einer Seite, ist möglich, leider sind die Abhängigkeit von dem schon vorhanden VBS-Script sehr umfangreich - man kann es auch gleich neu entwickeln :-) - daher konnte man die nicht einfach so umbiegen.... Die Idee mit der Zusammführung aller Tabellen auf einer Seite ist schon genial (-hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen können- naja .... - ich entwickelt auch grade ein Script dafür (werde es hier reinposten) +  Ihr Sortieralgorithmus ist für mich dann die Lösung - insofern vielen Dank dafür.....

----------

